# Ringwraiths



## Ringwraith VIII (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok, I think the Ringwraith are one of the coolest things in the LotR. Anyone else like the Ringwraiths/Nazgul/Black Riders?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 21, 2002)

There are pretty cool, but they were under-utilized by Sauron. That's my humble opinion anyway.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 21, 2002)

I think the Nazgul are just plain scary, but they could be cool if you looked at them that way.


----------



## Khamul (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, you should join the Dark Legion then!!


----------



## WhiteRingwraith (Aug 22, 2002)

I thought that Ringwraiths where soo cool in movie.AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grond (Aug 22, 2002)

The Ringwraiths sucked. If you really wanted to see the greatest servants of evil, you'd need to go back a few thousand years. Where Sauron had some little Men turned Wraiths, Melkor had Balrogs and Dragons and Werewolves and Vampires at his beck and call. Let's see... 

Ringwraith vs. Balrog
Err... Umm... I'll take the Balrog.

Ringwraith vs. Dragon
Err... Umm... I'll take the Dragon

Ringwraith vs. Werewolf
Err... Umm... I'll take the Werewolf.

Ringwraith vs. Vampire
Err... Umm... Ok, this one might be a draw.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 26, 2002)

The Nazgul were weak in the movie.


----------



## Grond (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys... the movie forums are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 27, 2002)

I personally loved them. I agree they could have been scaried but they were really cool. Did you know that they're costumes were made up of 50 meters of material. Interesting stuff hey. LoL!


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah, I heard their coustoums where heavy. But they did look cool though!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Aug 27, 2002)

The Ringwraiths were well portrayed in the movie. Their screech / scream thing gives me the willies though. haha


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

Willies. That word is awsome!
Willies willies willies willies
Willies willies willies willies
Willies willies willies willies
Willies willies willies willies.


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 31, 2002)

I personally liked the ringwraiths in the movie.

Willies...... I'll have to use that sometime.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

two, four, six, eight- who do we appreciate?!
Nazgul, Nazgul, rah rah rah!

i think PJ did a good job of them. they looked really cool, and i liked how they walked and everything, especially when they were about to attack the hobbits on weathertop.
very....................ringwraithy?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 1, 2002)

I like the look of the Nazgul but some of their actions did not seem realistic to me. When the Nazul reaches for Frodo's ring on weather top, there seemed to be too much hesitation.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

perhaps it was hesitation from Frodo's point of veiw, or something like that.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2002)

Nazgul are my favorite characters, YES out of all the characters. I find evil characters always the most appealing. I was literally terrified of them when they where chasing the hobbits at the beginning. I love the fact that they are men (sort of). I could hear their screams in my head and it was frightening.

I loved them in the movie as well, except for the scence in Weathertop. PJ made them look like they couldnt fight and like they were afraid of Aragorn??? Please give me a break. Aragorn also didnt seem too concern when he was fighting them. He had an air of hey it is time to kick some nazgul behind.....

-Merlin


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 2, 2002)

yeah, Viggo could have done a bit more with the facials...


----------

